# Loki on his rope- pic n video heavy



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

We set up a rope for loki to playon and he seems to like it , kinda started it low to get himinot it and will raise it when he really gets the hang of it , luna likes it atthis height though lol.


























































one of luna


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Loki looks great... and Luna is no slouch either. How old is Loki... ? He reminds me of my lil man Spartacus, but with full ears! Thnx for the pics!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks loki is going abot 2 .5 years old now


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh wow he looks like he really likes it, I heart me some Loki


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a heads up on raising it. I had a dog slip a disc in her neck jumping and attacking a springpole. She was never the same after surgery(5,000 in vet bills). I know the jumping and attacking it looks cool, but it can be dangerous. I'll swing Maggie around with a rope by hand, but will never use a hanging rope again.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow Loki is a whole lot of dog. Better watch out before he pulls that whole tree down.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

fishinrob said:


> Just a heads up on raising it. I had a dog slip a disc in her neck jumping and attacking a springpole. She was never the same after surgery(5,000 in vet bills). I know the jumping and attacking it looks cool, but it can be dangerous. I'll swing Maggie around with a rope by hand, but will never use a hanging rope again.


good to know, maybe ill just keep it this height they dont really have to jump for it here, we throw it up a bit when its just loki but its lower for luna { she wont really jump for it so to get her to play it has to sit lower} 
thanks for the comments everyone 

as for swinging by hand I used to that with my boston terrier lol but loki at 93lbs id have better luck with him swinging me from the rope lol.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats my beast!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL he's too cute. I love the whine and growl  Dosia does that when he plays with his tire


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*sings the Pibble Work That Body song*
LOL! Awesome!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

No, Caleb, that is my beast. Those are some bangin shots yo! He is killin it! Rangel Dangel, please go box hunting and get a cheeseburger. Get your ducks in a row slacker.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> Loki looks great... and Luna is no slouch either.


Luna just turned 1 in jan


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> No, Caleb, that is my beast. Those are some bangin shots yo! He is killin it! Rangel Dangel, please go box hunting and get a cheeseburger. Get your ducks in a row slacker.


:stick: Stop talkin bout my doggy! you can however borrow cali for a few months up: LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> No, Caleb, that is my beast. Those are some bangin shots yo! He is killin it! Rangel Dangel, please go box hunting and get a cheeseburger. Get your ducks in a row slacker.


LOL i try looking for boxes but then I get sidetracked by shiny things and I forget lol . I have to wait till Caleb is out of the house as well lol. I got the cheeseburger tonight though so im making progress ........Oh wait we ate them :hammer:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LOL i try looking for boxes but then I get sidetracked by shiny things and I forget lol . I have to wait till Caleb is out of the house as well lol. I got the cheeseburger tonight though so im making progress ........Oh wait we ate them :hammer:


Thats it im never leavin again... without Loki lololol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice- I like Loki- clean good looking dog.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Nice- I like Loki- clean good looking dog.


Thanks man,its been soooo cold he put on a few lbs but we will work it off asap weather permitting since we live in a rainforrest lolol


----------

